# All it takes is one Bull.



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

All it takes is One bull...

This was a motto that we were living by during this years Wasatch LE Elk Hunt. Some of my earlier travels during this hunt have been transcribed (see Worst.Day.Ever.)

I had never previously hunted treestands prior to this year, and through the first three weeks of the hunt I had sat in two different treestands for a total of approximately 32 hours, and had seen numerous chipmunks and squirrels, two does and two fawns. Two Sheep dogs that tried to keep me treed up like a ****, and plenty of sheep and cattle. I was really beginning to think this idea of a treestand and patience was full of $#!^. 

I went out a few other times not on the stands, but in reality those were primarily deer excursions with the old man, and one time with my 3 year old son as well (who wondered why we couldn't shoot the mommy deer, and suggested multiple times I shoot a tree).

In reality I knew that treestands, and the last week of the hunt were going to be the best options for harvesting the bull. The last Saturday of the hunt, I finally saw an Elk, and got into a small herd of about 15, that was being pushed by a Bull. I got to within 80 yards, and noticed the wind changing and off they started. I cow called, and he bugled back, but was intent of having me follow him. I tried to cut them off, but could never catch up. At least though I had finally "hunted" during the hunt. 

The next Monday I sat in my third stand and all I saw was a Bear (which was the second place highlight of the hunt so far) and cattle. Didn't even hear them talking. The next morning a buddy of mine took me to another place that he knew of, and we finally heard them talking. Saw a decent six point in the opening, and it was followed by a monster. We tried calling them in, but they just continued on. There were probably 8-10 different bulls screaming in the canyon, and regardless of what we tried to do (bugle or cow call) nothing would come in. It appeared we were just white noise and part of the chorus. Excitement at least.

Tuesday night we tried to go around one of my stands, that we had identified 10 shooter bulls, since there were not coming in to the water in that area. All we had to show for it were cattle and cow pies. No screaming, no talking, no visual of them crossing the other ridge 5 miles away.

Wednesday morning we went back to the canyon where we heard them screaming, we parked, and heard a bugle rip out probably 100 yards off the road, only for another truck to drive by. It was still pretty early and 45 minutes before light, so we went into the canyon. Again they were screaming, but since they weren't responding to calls, we just went after them. Never could catch up to them, and when we finally got a visual, they seemed to always be 100 yards in front of us. 

We kept hearing them both scream, and walking through the trees, but just couldn't catch them. In the process we found a nice built-in stand, over some water that was getting pounded. Since there were multiple bulls, and tons of sign, figured that stand #4 would get a sit for the final 3 nights.

That night my buddy dropped me off, as he was going to try and locate other bulls if needed. As soon as he pulled away, I realized something was missing...my release. I had left it in the tent, as I took it off for the afternoon nap. Not knowing what to do, and thinking maybe fingers would work - I started to draw back (first time non-release in 7 years) and my gloves slipped on my finger tips, and I had a partial dry fire. I looked over the limbs, and everything seemed OK - so I drew back again and couldn't find my sight. After letting down I realized the peep had flown the coop. 

Now I was torn, there were only 5 hunting periods left, and I had now blown this one, and the next morning one, which had been the only time we had any sort of success. I didn't know if I turned it into a scouting mission, or just wait for him to come back. I knew that I would go nuts in the event a Bull came within Bow Range and I couldn't shoot it, so I would rather just leave the canyon and wait for his return. I hoofed it back all the way to the main road, and waited for his return. Extremely embarrassed  when he pulled up, he thought that it must have been a success, as why else would I be at the main road so early. But when he glanced at my quiver saw it full, he knew something went awry. We went back to camp, and I was ready to have a symbolic bonfire and burn the tag. I was such an idiot, wasting my time, his time, by doing such a stupid thing. The only thing worse would be to leave my bow! So we hopped down to Sportsman's in Provo, got a peep installed, made sure my slider was accurate at 20 yards and went and retrieved one of the stands we had put up.

Having deja vu, Thursday night we were hoping to recreate the plan from Wednesday and I was dropped off and hiked into the stand didn't spook anything, but saw some fresh tracks along the trail and had talked myself into sitting in a stand another 4 hours, despite my astounding previous successes. The first hour passed and all I had heard was a stinking chipmunk constantly chirping at me, and driving me nuts. No mews, bugles or random animals walking behind me in the trees allowing my imagination to run. The second hour passed and it was the same. I was beginning to think why had I thought anything different would happen. 

It's now 6:30, on the second to last day of the hunt. I am now into my 40th hour of sitting in a treestand (that's a full workweek) with absolutely no luck. When off in the distance I hear a bugle. Probably just a hunter I think, its a little early. Then I hear 5 consecutive bugles followed by grunts, and think that's definitely a hunter as what Bull would do that? But I know there are dumb hunters, me included, but what hunter would ever let out 6 bugles in a matter of 2 minutes. And there was great consistency. I may not have seen any legal animals, but at least I may have heard one. It still sounded fairly distant, but you never know. Maybe something will come in at dusk. 

In the mean time I discovered that I couldn't draw while sitting, as the tree prevented my arm from extending back, and while standing my shooting lanes disappeared from a 50 yard max shot, to a 30 yard max shot. I had practiced standing quietly and I took aim at several rocks, plants and trees, just getting the feel for it. I didn't have bow holder, and there weren't any suitable branches so I had just been holding it for the entire time. 

It's now 6:36 and I hear something coming through the trees to the north west of me, and I see an elk! A bona fide Elk! I didn't know what to do, this hadn't happened to me yet. I had decided that any legal bull would be fair game, I wanted the meat and didn't want to eat tag soup. I had asked a friend how to not soil ones self in the event of a big bull coming up, and he said don't look at the antlers. I saw the Elk come down the hillside and saw the glint of the antlers, it was a Bull! A Branch Antler Bull! It headed to water about 130 yards to my left and turned and started heading back up the hill. I figure now is a good time to knock an arrow, but I don't quite stand yet, as it appears he is looking right into one of my two windows. As it heads back up the hill it comes to a pine, where the trail forks down to my water hole and up to the trees. I took this chance to stand, but figured it already watered and was heading back up the hillside. 

My heart is now beating about 4 times faster than normal, when it hits the fork. Will it head left, and out of range and out of site, or does it go right? It turns right! Mini Celebration going on, when I realize he comes down to water and is right in front of me. %^&# I forgot to draw back, he is now at 20 yards, and it looks like his right eye is staring right at me, but I only have about a 20 yard distance right to left, until my shot is gone forever. I draw back as slowly as I can, and when my dropaway pops into place I hear the slightest of ticks, immediate panic sets in, expecting him to bolt. But he doesn't move, I did it! I did it! I drew back and he didn't notice.

Then it clicks in, you need to shoot. All I could think of was how big the head was, how big the neck was, how big the body was. These animals are huge. Careful not to look at and be distracted by the antlers, I had picked out a dark shadow behind the shoulder to shoot at. However I don't remember aiming, I can't tell you what I was trying for, I just thought I need to shoot before he leaves. I squeeze the trigger! Triangle Appears! Blood stains the coat! I hit him! Not only that I hit him where you should! I couldn't have even picked a spot on a photo any better to hit it. I sit down amazed. I hear some immediate crashing then it is quiet. It is now 6:42, it had only been 6 minutes since I first saw him, it felt like an hour. I hear some deep breathing, he is close, I hear another crash, then nothing.

It's 6:44 and this means one of two things, he decided to casually walk the trail at the bottom of the draw (towards the truck!) or he had stopped moving within close earshot. My arms are shaking three thoughts go through my mind on infinite loop - what big head and neck, I hit him in the right spot, and I think he's dead, what a big head and neck, I hit him in the right spot and I think he's dead...

It's been a half hour, scratch that, I check my watch and its 6:51, and then its 6:54 then its 6:59 and 7:06. My buddy was adamant that I stay in the stand at least a half hour after any shot. Finally 7:14 comes along, I climb down the stand and mark my territory!   

The plan was to head back to the meeting spot, and do any necessary tracking the next morning. No need to bump the bull and cause it to run for another 5 miles. I line up some rocks and trees and splashed water and identify the direction he jetted out of there. I start walking down the trail scanning the hillside to my right. Nothing so far, I am now 40 yards down the trail when I spot a body. I get out my binos and look it over, it doesn't look like it is moving! I see the antler sticking up I count the points - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6! I shot a 6 point! I can't believe I shot a six point. I didn't know if that last split I had seen was a 4/5 or a 5/6 or a 6/7. But I counted 6 points! I hide behind a tree and throw out a cow call and there is no movement. I nock and arrow and put the stalk on, just waiting for the youtube moment when it jumps up an startles me. I get within arms length, I yell "Hey guy, Hey Guy" no movement, I grab the antler, no movement! I did it. I killed my first ever Elk. A Six Point. On the second to last day.

All it took was one Bull. Went from worst hunt ever, to the best ever in 16 minutes. Can't wait to do it again. In hindsight, it means so much more to have spent the 40 unsuccessful hours in the stand. The countless miles hiked without any shots or real chances at a bull. All it takes is one Bull!

Special thanks to Mike Hall for introducing the canyon. Ty Stevenson for taking me under his wing for the last 7 years, and putting up with my stupidity. Also for helping quarter out and haul it out. Kevin Stoker for coming up Friday morning and helping with the last two quarters, meat bags and the racks. My body didn't want another trip, and if you didn't pretend you were an Ox, another one would have been needed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done Ricardo!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent story! Congrats


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What a great story! Congratulations on a fine bull. 

About leaving the release at home...I did the same thing one day on my hunt.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING READ! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Great story and great hunt, way to getter done.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hahaha! Nice, very nice! Excellent story!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice story and great bull. Congrats on your hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull. congrats.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well done! good story!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Good! I needed that story! Congrats on a fine hunt and nice reward in the end.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice Bull Rick, Congrats! I think I laughed just as hard reading the story as when you told it to me. Now it's time to hit the Wasatch!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a fine bull! Even better story. It is refreshing to hear someone who shares the same passion I do. Nice job!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job sticking to it until the end. Nice bull!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

cool


----------



## stixnblades (Aug 26, 2010)

It always seems that thing are going for the worse right before they get better. Good story. Congrats!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Great looking bull. The hardest jobs provide the sweetest rewards, sounds like you earned it congrats.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome story! Make for a "feel good" kinda feeling. Love the second pic! (Not just the hat, but you and your kid!)


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

That was one fine read. Having known success this year for the first time and also connecting with a 6x6 from a treestand for my first elk, I can relate so well to your feelings and situation. The amazing thing is that "go time" can happen so very fast in a treestand that there's no room for error or messing around.

Congrats! I'll be he scores 310-320 from the looks of him and comparing to my bull that went 303.


----------

